# Young Bald Eagles flying well now!



## EricD (Apr 2, 2011)

A few shots from this morning. Both Juvi Eagles are flying well now.













Mom bringing back some moss...not sure why, Juvi's are out of the nest most of the time now!


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Apr 2, 2011)

Wonderful as always! In flight birds are very challenging to get nice and sharp, but seems like you always nail it!! I can't see the EXIF data with Chrome. What speed do you generally shoot at?


----------



## ZacFreeland (Apr 2, 2011)

Great captures!


----------



## adarlingshot (Apr 2, 2011)

spectacular work!


----------



## EricD (Apr 3, 2011)

Marc-Etienne said:


> Wonderful as always! In flight birds are very challenging to get nice and sharp, but seems like you always nail it!! I can't see the EXIF data with Chrome. What speed do you generally shoot at?


 
I really don't have a particular shutter speed, It really depends on the situation. I usually shot fast moving birds at a minimum of 1/1600 sec but it has been very breezy and the Eagles are soaring (floating in if you will). When the wings aren't flapping hard I can get away with 1/600 on shutter. These were taken at 1/1000 sec @F7.1., Iso 400.


----------



## Miladymimi (Apr 3, 2011)

Beautiful!    The second one is my favorite.


----------



## tmartin2347 (Apr 3, 2011)

Those are all great shots!


----------



## Davor (Apr 3, 2011)

Beautiful work Eric! Im glad to see everything turned out great with the eagles.


----------



## SCastellari (Apr 7, 2011)

EricD said:


> I really don't have a particular shutter speed, It really depends on the situation. I usually shot fast moving birds at a minimum of 1/1600 sec but it has been very breezy and the Eagles are soaring (floating in if you will). When the wings aren't flapping hard I can get away with 1/600 on shutter. These were taken at 1/1000 sec @F7.1., Iso 400.



Thanks a lot for these informations and congratulations for your shoots


----------

